# Angle Headed Dragon setups



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys, you probably have tons of threads asking this, but just one more! I'd love to see your angle headed dragon setups as I'm still constructing mine, I've almost finished though all it needs is a few vines, a background and of course the dragons. I am currently keeping Southern brown tree frogs in it.

Sorry about the pic (bad camera, doesn't do justice!)

Cheers, Scott.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 1, 2010)

No one keeps angle heads?! I don't think so...cmon...


----------



## Chicken (Oct 1, 2010)

try and get some straight sticks, and boil them of course to kill parasites, and put them horizontally, and to hold them up, in the mesh roof screw a screw thru it into the end of the stick. Get what i mean? Good luck they look pretty cool.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah they love verticle sticks to hide behind don't they, thanks. anyone else?


----------



## Chicken (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah i've been reading, they use them to hide so they'll shuffle around the other side of the trunk, keep the stick between you and him lol. Contact Mr Boyd he's got angle headed dragons and may put a few pics


----------



## Midcoaster (Oct 2, 2010)

mad setup looks good!!


----------



## denozo (Oct 2, 2010)

here's mine and yea they do try to hide behind the branches. mine sit out in the open most of the time but as soon as you open the lid they run around and try to hide


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't keep angle-heads any more but the setups are the same. Here's my boyds enclosures (they are still in the works but it gives you and idea whats going). One misting system is pulled through both enclosures, works great!


----------



## Chicken (Oct 3, 2010)

where did ya get those tanks from Mr.Boyd?


----------



## bigi (Oct 3, 2010)

hey Mr Boyd have you got a pic from front on showing the water feature, in fact i would love to see many pics and your setups, maybe a new thread would be great


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks for all yer pics guys! They look awesome.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks Midcoaster.


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 3, 2010)

AnimalCollector6 said:


> Hey guys, you probably have tons of threads asking this, but just one more! I'd love to see your angle headed dragon setups as I'm still constructing mine, I've almost finished though all it needs is a few vines, a background and of course the dragons. I am currently keeping Southern brown tree frogs in it.
> View attachment 166121
> Sorry about the pic (bad camera, doesn't do justice!)
> 
> Cheers, Scott.


 very nice , out of interest what size is your enclosure?


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 3, 2010)

60cm high, 90 cm long, 50 cm deep.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Oct 3, 2010)

by the way the rock thing in the left hand side of my pic is a waterfall.


----------



## Mr.James (Oct 3, 2010)

bigi said:


> hey Mr Boyd have you got a pic from front on showing the water feature, in fact i would love to see many pics and your setups, maybe a new thread would be great



No worries, I'll start a thread tomorrow with some better photo's, the large enclosure is not finished yet. I don't have a water feature in any of them I just use a misting system & large water dish. I used to use a universal rock waterfall but its too much trouble cleaning them out all the time. The boyds will drink when the misting system turns on twice a day from the branchs/vines & also every now and then I give them a drink straight out of the spray bottle.



Reptilerookie321 said:


> where did ya get those tanks from Mr.Boyd?



The enclosures are from Reptiles Inc. in Canberra. They make a few standard sizes as listed on their website or you can get one custom made. The larger one for my adults is 1220Hx1220Lx700D


----------



## bigi (Oct 4, 2010)

great, i cant wait for it


----------



## mick71 (Oct 5, 2010)

my angle heads live on the middle shelf of a larger unit. they come down to the glass to see whats going on and almost seem to be watching the tv . i want to build them a taller enclosure as this one is about 450mm high on each level.


----------



## bigi (Oct 11, 2010)

mr.boyd said:


> no worries, i'll start a thread tomorrow with some better photo's, the large enclosure is not finished yet. I don't have a water feature in any of them i just use a misting system & large water dish. I used to use a universal rock waterfall but its too much trouble cleaning them out all the time. The boyds will drink when the misting system turns on twice a day from the branchs/vines & also every now and then i give them a drink straight out of the spray bottle.
> 
> 
> The enclosures are from reptiles inc. In canberra. They make a few standard sizes as listed on their website or you can get one custom made. The larger one for my adults is 1220hx1220lx700d



have i missed the thread mr boyd


----------



## mic772 (Oct 15, 2010)

hey mate that photo of yours looks great as the rest have said a couple of vines will be great for there vertical perches i use Personsia commonly called monkey rope in QLD but any vertical gnarled tree limbs will do especialy where you live it would not be hard to find in your area. as for treating for parisites i put mine in a lge garbage bad and fumigate with callingtons reptile enclosure insecticide, then i let it sit overnight in the bag and put them in. if you want to go hard core sterile (i think you dont ) you can paint the limbs with 2 pack clear. as for your angle they will probaly hide in all the plants that you have in there too. i think the enclosure that you have shown will be an awsome home for them. Mic


----------



## yeah1526 (Nov 12, 2010)

*are they real?*



AnimalCollector6 said:


> Hey guys, you probably have tons of threads asking this, but just one more! I'd love to see your angle headed dragon setups as I'm still constructing mine, I've almost finished though all it needs is a few vines, a background and of course the dragons. I am currently keeping Southern brown tree frogs in it.
> View attachment 166121
> Sorry about the pic (bad camera, doesn't do justice!)
> 
> ...


 



hey animalcollector, are they real plants in your enclosure? ?


----------

